# license for erie, pa



## Sparkymjm (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been searching all over the internet for info on how to transfer my license from sc to pa. can any one help?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There is no electrical licensing for the state of PA.

Erie has their own licensing, which is covered here:

http://www.erie.pa.us/pdf/ordinances/I-UNIFORM.CON.pdf


----------



## Sparkymjm (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for that, but it does not say any thing about transfering a license into the city . would you have a number to call?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparkymjm said:


> Thank you for that, but it does not say any thing about transfering a license into the city . would you have a number to call?


I don't have any specific information related to Erie, but I can tell you generally how most local licenses in PA work. The fact that you have a license from another jurisdiction normally only makes you elegible to sit for their test. No direct transfer, in 99% of the cases. Many local jurisdictions only offer "their" test twice a year. I guess you should just Google up Eire's city hall and ring them up on Tuesday. I truly wish you the best of luck. PA has one screwed up licensing system. Myself, I have 14 seperate licenses at the moment. That's a lot of dough every year. I'm nowhere near Erie, so I can't help you out any better on that matter.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, you have 14 licenses?!!


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

You mean every city that requires a license has it's own test? in PA. That insane. I get PO because I need a business license in every city I work in in Socal. I have about 14 different business licenses at about 90 buck each average.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> Wow, you have 14 licenses?!!


Yup. People on the internet try to get down on me because I live and work in PA, and try to tell me what hacks we must be for not having statewide licensing. They don't have a clue, do they?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bkessler said:


> You mean every city that requires a license has it's own test? in PA.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm telling you. Mind you, not every jurisdiction has a licensing requirement. Indeed, I'd say that geographically, most of the state requires no license at all to do electrical work. When you get to a town or city of any decent size, then you need to get their license. Most of the hacks work out in the townships for this reason.


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

Some areas in PA don't require you to take a test to be licensed some you just have to pay like 100 bucks.


----------

